# Glen Mills, PA - 2007 Dodge Ram 2500/3500 western ultra mount truck side



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

I have a Western Ultra Mount truck side mount for a 2500/3500 Dodge Ram. I don't have the pockets for it. I will ship, and the price is the price for shipping. $300 + shipping, no handling charge.


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

This is still available if you need one.


----------

